# Trolling the rivers.....



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I have a small 14' crestliner deep V. Wondering if anyone else trolls the rivers toward the lake for steel during the fall fill up. Looking for info on the V and Rock. 

Baits that I assume would work would be cleo's and maybe minnows way down on the bottom.....while drifting.


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

Carpman said:


> I have a small 14' crestliner deep V. Wondering if anyone else trolls the rivers toward the lake for steel during the fall fill up. Looking for info on the V and Rock.
> 
> Baits that I assume would work would be cleo's and maybe minnows way down on the bottom.....while drifting.


I would look further east. The rocky trolling area (boat ramp to lake) is small and can become crowded. The 'V' isn't a lot different. The grand river has a longer portion of the river that can be trolled as well as a large harbor area that you can work in a smaller boat unless the wind is from the north. You can troll spoons, but using stickbaits are as productive and easier to troll. Make sure that one or more look like a big emerald shiner. Also, there should be more fish east in the early fall since many early fish originate in PA.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Carpman said:


> I have a small 14' crestliner deep V. Wondering if anyone else trolls the rivers toward the lake for steel during the fall fill up. Looking for info on the V and Rock.
> 
> Baits that I assume would work would be cleo's and maybe minnows way down on the bottom.....while drifting.


I troll the mouth of both the V and Rock in the fall, Rocky is best near the mouth and on the lake within 1/2 mile from the rivers mouth same with the V. I troll Bomber long A's, blue/orange belly is a great color, Husky Jerk's in size 10 and 12' blue/chrome and gold are my favorite colors as well. Little Rippers by Reef Runner works well as well floating rapala's in orange and blue back are good colors, chrome flatfish work too. I troll planer boards tight to the boat and just make loops around the mouths harbor in the rocky this can be very good once they are in the river usually in November, prior to November you want to fish outside the mouth in 10-20 ft of water. I have caught them long lining spoons but do way better on cranks. Troll from 1.0-2.0 MPH depending on when you start. Hug the rocks by the mouth of the rocky as well once you pin them down you can anchor and cast for them as well. I know guys who simply use 2 longlines off the back of small boats easy to do but since I'm a walleye fisherman I like to complicate the program.  more baits in the water equals more bites.

Steel Cranium is right about going east but since I live close to the rocky it's where I go most of the time I won't travel to catch steelhead in Ohio.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

That's my thing too gonefishin, I live closer to the V and Rocky. Thanks for all the good information. 

Also, do you guys know if you have to have the lake erie safety gear in your boat to launch in the tribs? or am I ok with my inland water safety gear?

thanks!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Carpman said:


> That's my thing too gonefishin, I live closer to the V and Rocky. Thanks for all the good information.
> 
> Also, do you guys know if you have to have the lake erie safety gear in your boat to launch in the tribs? or am I ok with my inland water safety gear?
> 
> thanks!


http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/watercraft/requiredequipment/tabid/2727/default.aspx 

If your unsure on any of these, let me know what size boat you have and type of motor and I should be able to answer your questions. I've had a variety of boats and have had to follow all rules and regs for each one style.


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200 (May 7, 2008)

Kevin,

Picked up a older Merc motor 6hp. Moves my 14 Lowe//sea nymph just fine. When you get in town in the fall, we can troll the rivers all you want. Fishing been a little ruff for me...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Dirt_Boy_200 said:


> Kevin,
> 
> Picked up a older Merc motor 6hp. Moves my 14 Lowe//sea nymph just fine. When you get in town in the fall, we can troll the rivers all you want. Fishing been a little ruff for me...


You talking to me or is Carpman's name Kevin too? I have a boat.


----------



## Dirt_Boy_200 (May 7, 2008)

It was for carpman. sorry.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Yea, my name is kevin also, will do dirtboy.....we can get up the grand.


----------

